# Trio of calls



## fredito (Mar 10, 2015)

I haven't posted any calls I've made in awhile so figured I would post these and get your opinions. The first is Goncalo Alves I found on craigslist. Middle is carob from @barry richardson and last is hedge from @JR Custom Calls On the hedge I took a torch to it and managed to not burn down my house. In hindsight, I would probably burn the lanyard groove next time, although people are saying they like the contrast.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## myingling (Mar 10, 2015)

Nice like the middle one

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 10, 2015)

Good lookin calls Fred ! Glad u did'nt burn the house down

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito (Mar 11, 2015)

Thank you for the compliments. I agree about not burning down the house. That one would be a little hard to explain.


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 11, 2015)

Quite the trilogy! Nice job! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 11, 2015)

Nice looking calls Fred  I'm always envious of the perfection in the glossy finish of call makers like @JR Custom Calls and @BrentWin. but I have to admit that soft sheen looks pretty damned good too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## fredito (Mar 11, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice looking calls Fred  I'm always envious of the perfection in the glossy finish of call makers like @JR Custom Calls and @BrentWin. but I have to admit that soft sheen looks pretty damned good too!


Thanks you...Their finishes are amazing. I hope to one day be able to come semi close to it...until then, I'll keep practicing!


----------



## BrentWin (Mar 11, 2015)

Fred, very nice looking set of calls. You sanding and burning technique is excellent. As far as the lanyard groove goes, you can't do it with a torch. I leave it unburnt. If you want to burnt it get a leather boot lace. With lathe spinning at medium speed, hold the lace in the groove until the friction burns it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## fredito (Mar 11, 2015)

BrentWin said:


> Fred, very nice looking set of calls. You sanding and burning technique is excellent. As far as the lanyard groove goes, you can't do it with a torch. I leave it unburnt. If you want to burnt it get a leather boot lace. With lathe spinning at medium speed, hold the lace in the groove until the friction burns it.


Thank you, the compliment actually means a lot to me, I appreciate it. I should try that with the boot string. I actually just tried guitar stings the other day


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 11, 2015)

Shine don't mean squat in the grand scheme... Most of my calls don't have a high gloss CA finish... just most of the ones I post on here do haha. 

I'm always partial to hedge... and all the various burning techniques. I like yours, almost looks like it's aged as well. I use picture hanging wire to burn lines.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito (Mar 11, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Shine don't mean squat in the grand scheme... Most of my calls don't have a high gloss CA finish... just most of the ones I post on here do haha.
> 
> I'm always partial to hedge... and all the various burning techniques. I like yours, almost looks like it's aged as well. I use picture hanging wire to burn lines.


Thanks, I do have some things I want to try to get the finish glossier. I wasn't sure when I started the burning if it would work how I was doing it. I think I kind of lucked out on this one! I really like the hedge, I'm going to have to try to work something out with you in the near future to get some more if that's okay


----------



## SENC (Mar 11, 2015)

Don't you love that carob! Really beautiful stuff.

I think your calls are looking good. My personal preferences call for a longer barrel, and maybe one that is a little fatter relative the band. Maybe sliding the lanyard groove adjacent to the band? Keep in mind, my eye is biased towards bigger reelfoot calls, and the most important thing is your own opinion. Nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito (Mar 11, 2015)

SENC said:


> Don't you love that carob! Really beautiful stuff.
> 
> I think your calls are looking good. My personal preferences call for a longer barrel, and maybe one that is a little fatter relative the band. Maybe sliding the lanyard groove adjacent to the band? Keep in mind, my eye is biased towards bigger reelfoot calls, and the most important thing is your own opinion. Nice work!


Thanks...I'll have to try some of those ideas out and see how they look. I kind of based the shape off a LMC call I have. The one on the left is a little fatter and I like the feel of it. I agree with you with reelfoots though. I love those calls! I need to just pull the trigger and buy some reeds and stop making excuses!!


----------



## BrentWin (Mar 12, 2015)

One thing that I noticed, you said you were using guitar sting to burn grooves. You probably know this but I just want to make sure. DO NOT wrap the string around your fingers to burn the grooves. It can catch and yank a finger off in a heart beat. Get a couple of pieces of dowel and make handles. Just an ounce of prevention.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## fredito (Mar 12, 2015)

BrentWin said:


> One thing that I noticed, you said you were using guitar sting to burn grooves. You probably know this but I just want to make sure. DO NOT wrap the string around your fingers to burn the grooves. It can catch and yank a finger off in a heart beat. Get a couple of pieces of down and make handles. Just an once of prevention.


Yes, I use handles. But this is one of those things that probably can't be said enough times.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 13, 2015)

fredito said:


> Thank you, the compliment actually means a lot to me, I appreciate it. I should try that with the boot string. I actually just tried guitar stings the other day



IDK if know or not....but when you use them, *do NOT* wrap it around your fingers or your hands.....just in case it gets caught it'll be like a hot knife in butter....and not a pretty sight.

***edit...well it looks like I should have read the entire thread before commenting....


----------

